# My dog will not mate other female apart from mine



## emmas20040_1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi has anybody got any adivce, my dog mated ny btch at the beginnigng of the year & we had a litter of 5, since then we have had 2 different females wanting to use him as stud, the 1st he didnt really pay any interest in so i just thought it was because she wasn't ready to be mated at that time but the 2nd has come she is staying with us he has tried to mount her finally getting it right started thrusting then she pulled away leaving try stranted in thin air, since then he isn't showing much interest, he tries to mount misses then gives up, how do i encourage him to get it right.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

emmas20040_1 said:


> Hi has anybody got any adivce, my dog mated ny btch at the beginnigng of the year & we had a litter of 5, since then we have had 2 different females wanting to use him as stud, the 1st he didnt really pay any interest in so i just thought it was because she wasn't ready to be mated at that time but the 2nd has come she is staying with us he has tried to mount her finally getting it right started thrusting then she pulled away leaving try stranted in thin air, since then he isn't showing much interest, he tries to mount misses then gives up, how do i encourage him to get it right.


sorry the only advice i can give is to get him castrated,

so you arent adding to the crisis the rescue centres are already having,


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

ninja said:


> sorry the only advice i can give is to get him castrated,
> 
> so you arent adding to the crisis the rescue centres are already having,


That not the advice she was asking for.

Dont always presume the worse.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

emmas20040_1 said:


> Hi has anybody got any adivce, my dog mated ny btch at the beginnigng of the year & we had a litter of 5, since then we have had 2 different females wanting to use him as stud, the 1st he didnt really pay any interest in so i just thought it was because she wasn't ready to be mated at that time but the 2nd has come she is staying with us he has tried to mount her finally getting it right started thrusting then she pulled away leaving try stranted in thin air, since then he isn't showing much interest, he tries to mount misses then gives up, how do i encourage him to get it right.


Sorry i dont have advice with regard to dog breeding.

But someone will be on sooner or later to give you any help you need.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> That not the advice she was asking for.
> 
> Dont always presume the worse.


no i know it isnt,

but i spend alot of time looking around rescue sites as well as helping where i can,

and as i see it they are already overloaded 
and to many dogs are having to be PTS


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

ninja said:


> no i know it isnt,
> 
> but i spend alot of time looking around rescue sites as well as helping where i can,
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just think a bit more background information is needed before judgement is passed.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emmas20040_1 said:


> Hi has anybody got any adivce, my dog mated ny btch at the beginnigng of the year & we had a litter of 5, since then we have had 2 different females wanting to use him as stud, the 1st he didnt really pay any interest in so i just thought it was because she wasn't ready to be mated at that time but the 2nd has come she is staying with us he has tried to mount her finally getting it right started thrusting then she pulled away leaving try stranted in thin air, since then he isn't showing much interest, he tries to mount misses then gives up, how do i encourage him to get it right.


What breed is he? Is he a proven stud? Is the bitch a maiden? Does he have a clean bill of health? Are you experienced with the mating process?

All of this can contribute to a successful mating.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> What breed is he? Is he a proven stud? Is the bitch a maiden? Does he have a clean bill of health? Are you experienced with the mating process?
> 
> All of this can contribute to a successful mating.


i fear the answers will not be as we would like 

hmmm just had a thought :idea:
i have a complete male, he is really nice and a total daft lad,
anyone fancy using him hmy: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

ninja said:


> i fear the answers will not be as we would like
> 
> hmmm just had a thought :idea:
> i have a complete male, he is really nice and a total daft lad,
> anyone fancy using him hmy: :smilewinkgrin:


I don't think we will either...

If only my ess was female then i would


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

emmas20040_1 said:


> Hi has anybody got any adivce, my dog mated ny btch at the beginnigng of the year & we had a litter of 5, since then we have had 2 different females wanting to use him as stud, the 1st he didnt really pay any interest in so i just thought it was because she wasn't ready to be mated at that time but the 2nd has come she is staying with us he has tried to mount her finally getting it right started thrusting then she pulled away leaving try stranted in thin air, since then he isn't showing much interest, he tries to mount misses then gives up, how do i encourage him to get it right.





ninja said:


> sorry the only advice i can give is to get him castrated,
> 
> so you arent adding to the crisis the rescue centres are already having,


*WHY CANT PEOPLE JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION ASKED 
IF YOU DONT LIKE BREEDING THEN WHY CLICK ON THE THREAD WHEN THE QUESTION IS IN THE TITLE OF THE THREAD SO THEY IS NO NEED TO CLICK ON IT IF YOU AINT GOING TO ANSWER THE QUESTION *

They is people on here that own stud dogs that can help you


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking back at your previous threads i really feel you shouldn't be breeding. 

Don't take that the wrong way........................if you really do want to breed ethically then maybe ask your dogs breeder to mentor you?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think some Studs maybe are just not cut out to be Studs and maybe he isn't. Sorry, I have no advice to give as I don't breed dogs.


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

as already said, keep them in close proximity but not together and only let them together when you are able to stay and assist. my boy generally gets on with it all himself, I just assist in holding together once tie is achieved to minimise movement (and damage to either party) someone should also be holding the bitch. Not picking holes, but what would you have done if the bitch had decided that she really didn't want him too halfway through and bit him (alot of maidens are like this as they are very nervous) I feel that her owner should be there to help assist you and give reassurance to the bitch. 
what breed are they?
good luck and let us know what happens


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> *WHY CANT PEOPLE JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION ASKED
> IF YOU DONT LIKE BREEDING THEN WHY CLICK ON THE THREAD WHEN THE QUESTION IS IN THE TITLE OF THE THREAD SO THEY IS NO NEED TO CLICK ON IT IF YOU AINT GOING TO ANSWER THE QUESTION *


Because some would prefer to educate and encourage *against back yard breeding*. If even one person is convinced to give it up, then it's been worthwhile.

My advice is the same as some of the others. Get him neutered and enjoy him as a pet.

If he has problems mating, whatever those problems are: you are potentially passing them on to even more dogs.

Why would anyone want to use a dog for breeding, who obviously isn't good breeding "material"?


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Because some would prefer to educate and encourage *against back yard breeding*. If even one person is convinced to give it up, then it's been worthwhile.
> 
> My advice is the same as some of the others. Get him neutered and enjoy him as a pet.
> 
> ...


tottally agree


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry but I have read all your previous posts, and I am afraid I have no advice to give you because I do not promote back yard breeders, 

Mo


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*I have NOT read this persons other posts...

Are you guys serious??? That she is a BYB :cursing: 
Geez I hope thats a wind up...

I would never offer advice to such scumbags if that is the truth !!*


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *I have NOT read this persons other posts...
> 
> Are you guys serious??? That she is a BYB :cursing:
> Geez I hope thats a wind up...
> ...


Go through the posts, the o/p is wanting to make breeding her full time occupation, she dosnt know the first thing about the simpliest of things regarding her breed, she even asks on one thread has any one got an information booklet or something on her breed,in fact her qustion was and I quote," hi does any body have a care sheet with info on pugs" she has already bred her bitch who is only young and is now using the male, and the dogs were "vet checked" she even asked was father to daughter matings ok because her friend wants one of the girl pups she bred, and is probably going to use this young male on her?you tell me is its a BYB or not? it has all the signs IMO so I wont be doing any advising, if she wanted to be a professional breeder, she should have done her research, about different lines, gone to reputable breeders who would mentor her, should have had all the relevant health tests required for her breed, campaigned her dogs at shows to get confirmation that the dogs are of the standard to breed from all of these things and gone about it professionally not just buy a male and female and bang out litters IMO.

Mo


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

a full time occupation breeder isnt a back yard breeder... its a puppy farmer.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> a full time occupation breeder isnt a back yard breeder... its a puppy farmer.


you got that right.

mo


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> a full time occupation breeder isnt a back yard breeder... its a puppy farmer.


she also mentions a stud chi and a stud pug
in her posts


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The pug puppies in August all died from what you said on your previous post http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-bree...-all-dies-within-3-days-birth.html#post861160
so perhaps unless you have a proven reason why the pups died then allowing others to use you "stud" dog may not be the best idea.


----------



## emmas20040_1 (Jul 19, 2008)

ninja said:


> i fear the answers will not be as we would like
> 
> hmmm just had a thought :idea:
> i have a complete male, he is really nice and a total daft lad,
> anyone fancy using him hmy: :smilewinkgrin:


hmmm just a thought if you have got nothing possitive to write then don;t bother, i was just wanting some advise, every body has to start somewhere & i was told that i wouod meet some nice people on here that are will to help, obviously i was told wrong


----------



## emmas20040_1 (Jul 19, 2008)

moboyd said:


> Go through the posts, the o/p is wanting to make breeding her full time occupation, she dosnt know the first thing about the simpliest of things regarding her breed, she even asks on one thread has any one got an information booklet or something on her breed,in fact her qustion was and I quote," hi does any body have a care sheet with info on pugs" she has already bred her bitch who is only young and is now using the male, and the dogs were "vet checked" she even asked was father to daughter matings ok because her friend wants one of the girl pups she bred, and is probably going to use this young male on her?you tell me is its a BYB or not? it has all the signs IMO so I wont be doing any advising, if she wanted to be a professional breeder, she should have done her research, about different lines, gone to reputable breeders who would mentor her, should have had all the relevant health tests required for her breed, campaigned her dogs at shows to get confirmation that the dogs are of the standard to breed from all of these things and gone about it professionally not just buy a male and female and bang out litter
> 
> Yes i do want to go into breeding full time that is why i am asking so many questions to make sure i have the correct advise, i am also doing some educational courses to gain qualifications, i would never use a father to daughter, i was told at manchester show that he was a good standard of the breed, my bitch isn't young either she was 3 at the time, i am doing lots of research that is why i keep askig so many question, but i don't seem to be getting any helpfull advice


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

emmas20040_1 said:


> moboyd said:
> 
> 
> > Go through the posts, the o/p is wanting to make breeding her full time occupation, she dosnt know the first thing about the simpliest of things regarding her breed, she even asks on one thread has any one got an information booklet or something on her breed,in fact her qustion was and I quote," hi does any body have a care sheet with info on pugs" she has already bred her bitch who is only young and is now using the male, and the dogs were "vet checked" she even asked was father to daughter matings ok because her friend wants one of the girl pups she bred, and is probably going to use this young male on her?you tell me is its a BYB or not? it has all the signs IMO so I wont be doing any advising, if she wanted to be a professional breeder, she should have done her research, about different lines, gone to reputable breeders who would mentor her, should have had all the relevant health tests required for her breed, campaigned her dogs at shows to get confirmation that the dogs are of the standard to breed from all of these things and gone about it professionally not just buy a male and female and bang out litter
> ...


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

There is more to breeding then sticking to dogs together and letting them get on with it, There could be a number of reasons contributing to the problem you ask about.

My opinion is that is you have to ask the reasons you are not experienced enough to be attempting it in the first place. 

DT


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

If you were serious about breeding ethically then you go to your dogs breeders and ask them to mentor you.......or do they not know your breeding the dogs?

All good breeders started out with a very experienced ethical and responsible mentor.

You will NOT make a profit to live on by breeding dogs........unless you throw out litter after litter and stud you dog to anyone and everyone.


What tests have your dogs had done and passed? Because to be a good breeder your dogs will need to have passed health tests. And not just a vet check up.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Speak to the breeder of your dogs, get some serious info about the pedigrees of your dogs and if there is any known genetic problems in those lines. The death of a whole litter may be due to your lack of experience or to some infective problem or something non-genetic, but as a breeder you have to assume it is genetic until proven otherwise. To then stud out a dog whose first litter has all died is not good. You may be transferring your problems on to another breeder, which is hardly fair. I would get quite a few litters under your belt of healthy pups before even considering studding him out, if indeed he is of that quality.

There may be many reasons why your dog isn't interested in other females, some physical some psychological, but that is not your only problem here.

Breeding well is about studying and testing lines and culling problem animals from programs, it is not just about having a male and female and breeding them, just because you can.

I don't believe you can make a living from breeding unless you do enter the puppy farmer route and cut costs to the bone and breed your dogs to the max.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

My dogs have all been mongrels and all my cats moggies, so I know f all about safe pedigree breeding practices. But having read through your previous posts I feel like crying. Why are you trying so hard to breed your dogs? If it's money, or the satisfaction of helping people... why not become a surrogate yourself? What a truly selfless act. You could spit out a baby once a year, sell it to a rich childless couple (who haven't considered adopting any of the untold unwanted children in orphanages) for tens of thousands; it'd be possible to earn a great living out of it. If you had twins it's be like a boom year! Double wages! And then perhaps the new career would show you just what the body goes through when it gives birth, what a massive thing it is. Hormone levels going crazy, nausea, anxiety, depression, your body growing and skin stretching, water retention, carrying round the extra weight to term... and then delivery itself... crikey... 
After around 18 years of that you might be qualified to put your pets through the same thing. Perhaps even your daughters.


----------



## emmas20040_1 (Jul 19, 2008)

just to shut you all up I don't want to breed for the money I want a full time job in both breeding & boarding kennels, I love dogs & want to make them a fuul time job, I would never act like a puppy farmer, I know only to have 3 litter per dog, the reason my litter of pups died was because my female got a infection in he vagina which was passed to the pups as they were delivered, my dogs have hip & eyes tests done, I do agree with all your coments about getting some more research & information so thankyou for all the advise even if it isn't possitive it is all useful.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

ninja said:


> sorry the only advice i can give is to get him castrated,
> 
> so you arent adding to the crisis the rescue centres are already having,


Ive heard you say that statement so many times, dont you think its a bit unfair to presume that everyone is going to add to the rescue centres???????


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> I just think a bit more background information is needed before judgement is passed.


HERE HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> *WHY CANT PEOPLE JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION ASKED
> IF YOU DONT LIKE BREEDING THEN WHY CLICK ON THE THREAD WHEN THE QUESTION IS IN THE TITLE OF THE THREAD SO THEY IS NO NEED TO CLICK ON IT IF YOU AINT GOING TO ANSWER THE QUESTION *
> 
> They is people on here that own stud dogs that can help you


IF YOU DONT LIKE BREEDING THEN WHY CLICK ON THE THREAD WHEN THE QUESTION IS IN THE TITLE OF THE THREAD SO THEY IS NO NEED TO CLICK ON IT IF YOU AINT GOING TO ANSWER THE QUESTION [/U][/B]

AGAIN, HERE HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Because some would prefer to educate and encourage *against back yard breeding*. If even one person is convinced to give it up, then it's been worthwhile.
> 
> My advice is the same as some of the others. Get him neutered and enjoy him as a pet.
> 
> ...


That sounds like an assumption that she is a BACK YARD BREEDER again get to know the person before making these sort of insults.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive now just read to the end of this thread and im totally confused, i dont know anything about the OP but alot of you seem to have the assumption that she is a BYB, if this is the case then i wont have owt to do with it as i dont agree but its also the case at times on this site that if you seem too naive at all people jump on you and accuse you of all sorts, as the OP said everyone starts somewhere, also i know alot of you dont agree with breeding but IMO responsible breeding is fine, i have just had my 1st litter of chihuahuas as some of you will know and i got loads of advice on here and help from alot of nice people and actually learned some stuff too that even my vet hadnt told me, that wasnt me being stupid it was me relying on my vet to inform me of all i needed to know (which they didnt) so i came on here and asked and as i said i learned alot. Again i will stress i am not a BYB just because i didnt know everything but everyone to their own opinion. Im Confused as to what the OPs intentions are but i dont know enough to form an opinion, she could just be naive as i was.?????????????


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

emmas20040_1 said:


> just to shut you all up I don't want to breed for the money I want a full time job in both breeding & boarding kennels, I love dogs & want to make them a fuul time job, I would never act like a puppy farmer, I know only to have 3 litter per dog, the reason my litter of pups died was because my female got a infection in he vagina which was passed to the pups as they were delivered, my dogs have hip & eyes tests done, I do agree with all your coments about getting some more research & information so thankyou for all the advise even if it isn't possitive it is all useful.


believe me you will need another job if you want to go into boarding and breeding,because the money you make from breeding will need to go into your boarding kennels and vice versa.
If i were you go into boarding and leave the breeding alone


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Ive heard you say that statement so many times, dont you think its a bit unfair to presume that everyone is going to add to the rescue centres???????


yep you have :smilewinkgrin:,

im not presuming everyone is but i have seen all the other posts and threads the op has already made hmy:
so i do believe that they may well add to the rescue centre crisis


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Ive now just read to the end of this thread and im totally confused, i dont know anything about the OP but alot of you seem to have the assumption that she is a BYB, if this is the case then i wont have owt to do with it as i dont agree but its also the case at times on this site that if you seem too naive at all people jump on you and accuse you of all sorts, as the OP said everyone starts somewhere, also i know alot of you dont agree with breeding but IMO responsible breeding is fine, i have just had my 1st litter of chihuahuas as some of you will know and i got loads of advice on here and help from alot of nice people and actually learned some stuff too that even my vet hadnt told me, that wasnt me being stupid it was me relying on my vet to inform me of all i needed to know (which they didnt) so i came on here and asked and as i said i learned alot. Again i will stress i am not a BYB just because i didnt know everything but everyone to their own opinion. Im Confused as to what the OPs intentions are but i dont know enough to form an opinion, she could just be naive as i was.?????????????


maybe if you read all the O/P's other threads you will see why there has been such a reaction, before YOU condemn those of us that have responded, in what you term as a negative respone, and before you say anything to me I have bred, I am not against breeding, IF its done ethically. and I will continue to come onto the breeding section because there are far too many people that are BYB and potential puppy farmers, that have a dog of opposit sex that think its ok to just let them get on with it, and if they are not shown the error of their ways then the rescues like the one I work full time at WILL continue to over flow, in recent years people have started to get educated in the breeding of dogs, by ways of forums like this, and realise that indiscriminate breeding is not acceptable, if you wish to condone those actions thats YOUR choice,

Mo


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I come on the breeding section quite often and haven't had a litter of pups since 1992. Not that I haven't tried, I tried with my Sheltie the last 3 times she was in heat. But no it didn't take so fine, I think that reading all the threads and difference of opinions is great gives one great insight that is unbiased. My Sheltie won't be bred now, the Collie that will depend on several things yet. 1) what her breeder thinks of her (she is brutally honest)
2) if she gets the ok from #1 then eye tests PRA 
3) if ok on 1 and 2 then hips and anything else her breeder recommends. She is coming up 2 so can have her hips done so just time will tell and if her breeder has a suitable stud dog to compliment mine or she recommends one. So although I have been thinking of breeding again for years now this forum has given me lots of insight and questions for myself to answer....Jill


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Ive heard you say that statement so many times, dont you think its a bit unfair to presume that everyone is going to add to the rescue centres???????


Yes! So have I, and I think many, certainly those in rescue would agree that this is good information, We have to remember that each litter produced can pontentially produce somewhere in the region of eighty puppies! and that is not taking into account any puppies the offsping has! Take those into considration and you are into many 100.s

Keep up the Good work Ninja! You spread the word sweetheart!
lol
DT


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> IF YOU DONT LIKE BREEDING THEN WHY CLICK ON THE THREAD WHEN THE QUESTION IS IN THE TITLE OF THE THREAD SO THEY IS NO NEED TO CLICK ON IT IF YOU AINT GOING TO ANSWER THE QUESTION [/U][/B]
> 
> AGAIN, HERE HERE!!!!!!!!!


T'is a forum! doesn't matter if you like the subject or not! The Original poster posted on the open forum therefore it is open to discussion! For anyone who wishes!
DT


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

moboyd said:


> maybe if you read all the O/P's other threads you will see why there has been such a reaction, before YOU condemn those of us that have responded, in what you term as a negative respone, and before you say anything to me I have bred, I am not against breeding, IF its done ethically. and I will continue to come onto the breeding section because there are far too many people that are BYB and potential puppy farmers, that have a dog of opposit sex that think its ok to just let them get on with it, and if they are not shown the error of their ways then the rescues like the one I work full time at WILL continue to over flow, in recent years people have started to get educated in the breeding of dogs, by ways of forums like this, and realise that indiscriminate breeding is not acceptable, if you wish to condone those actions thats YOUR choice,
> 
> Mo


As i said MO im not here to argue and as i also said after i read the whole thread i dont know anything about the OP obviously you guys know more, but what i was saying is sometimes people are quick to jump on people with no experience, ie:myself, sometimes people are tactless as to how they approach people who ask questions about things they dont know (isnt this what this forum is all about) people with knowledge passing it on to others, as i have gained alot from here and been very thankful for it. Your statement "before you say anything to me" is irrelevant to me as im not one of the ones who jump on peoples back at every turn, i just dont appreciate people being bashed for being naive. Naivety comes in all shapes and forms, i got tips here that my vet didnt even give me when i asked, a VET is suppossed to be your 1st port of call, mines wasnt. Its not in my nature to shout people down, i believe in giving everyone a fair chance, experienced or not, but as i said before you added the above obviously you lot know more about the OP than i do. Im sure you read my last comment after id read the whole thread and i think i pointed my position out very clearly.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

ninja said:


> yep you have :smilewinkgrin:,
> 
> im not presuming everyone is but i have seen all the other posts and threads the op has already made hmy:
> so i do believe that they may well add to the rescue centre crisis


My apologises Ninja, i just didnt want it to be assumed that we (people who breed their dogs) are all adding to the rescue centres, if that was the case i certainly wouldnt have bred my girl, my pups are like my babies and they will only go to the best possible homes and if it doesnt work out i have stipulated in the agreement that they must come back to me and i will either keep them or rehome them xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I come on the breeding section quite often and haven't had a litter of pups since 1992. Not that I haven't tried, I tried with my Sheltie the last 3 times she was in heat. But no it didn't take so fine, I think that reading all the threads and difference of opinions is great gives one great insight that is unbiased. My Sheltie won't be bred now, the Collie that will depend on several things yet. 1) what her breeder thinks of her (she is brutally honest)
> 2) if she gets the ok from #1 then eye tests PRA
> 3) if ok on 1 and 2 then hips and anything else her breeder recommends. She is coming up 2 so can have her hips done so just time will tell and if her breeder has a suitable stud dog to compliment mine or she recommends one. So although I have been thinking of breeding again for years now this forum has given me lots of insight and questions for myself to answer....Jill


I totally agree Jill you are obviously clued up and are doing everything the right way for your girls and the pups that will come. xxxx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

OK have a look at all the o/p OTHER threads not just this one and you will know where we are coming from, I dont like to bash someone if they are asking questions and willing to take advice, but if they start lying and changing their tune because they dont like people being straight then. I for one will nit pick their post.

Mo


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Yes! So have I, and I think many, certainly those in rescue would agree that this is good information, We have to remember that each litter produced can pontentially produce somewhere in the region of eighty puppies! and that is not taking into account any puppies the offsping has! Take those into considration and you are into many 100.s
> 
> Keep up the Good work Ninja! You spread the word sweetheart!
> lol
> DT


Totally spread the word and i for one am totally behind you when it comes to unethical breeders but not all breeders are and i think that needs to be taken into consideration, there are alot of breeders on here who are doing the right thing and are responsible. Again Ninja you are doing a good thing but i dont want everyone tarred with the same brush x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> T'is a forum! doesn't matter if you like the subject or not! The Original poster posted on the open forum therefore it is open to discussion! For anyone who wishes!
> DT


Sometimes its how advice is given not what advice is given, there is being knowledgeable and giving good advice and there is being bullying and rude, i have said this many times on this site as i have witnessed a few situations that could have been addressed differently. As ive always said, just because you say it loudly doesnt mean you are gonna be heard. Advice is good if it is given in the right way, slagging someone off or bullying just gets peoples backs up, by the way that isnt directed to anyone in particular before anyone jumps to conclusions. xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

moboyd said:


> OK have a look at all the o/p OTHER threads not just this one and you will know where we are coming from, I dont like to bash someone if they are asking questions and willing to take advice, but if they start lying and changing their tune because they dont like people being straight then. I for one will nit pick their post.
> 
> Mo


Cool ive taken it on board, i will read the other threads, i live my life defending what i see as the underdog and i just read this thread at the start and assummed that people were making assumptions on the OP without knowing, i hate bullying and bashing and i made an uninformed assumption for that i apologise but as i said i have taken on board what you guys have said and i will have a look. xxxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

ninja said:


> sorry the only advice i can give is to get him castrated,
> 
> so you arent adding to the crisis the rescue centres are already having,


note my first word was 'sorry' :smilewinkgrin:



Jayzee said:


> IF YOU DONT LIKE BREEDING THEN WHY CLICK ON THE THREAD WHEN THE QUESTION IS IN THE TITLE OF THE THREAD SO THEY IS NO NEED TO CLICK ON IT IF YOU AINT GOING TO ANSWER THE QUESTION [/U][/B]
> 
> AGAIN, HERE HERE!!!!!!!!!


im not against breeding 



Jayzee said:


> My apologises Ninja, i just didnt want it to be assumed that we (people who breed their dogs) are all adding to the rescue centres, if that was the case i certainly wouldnt have bred my girl, my pups are like my babies and they will only go to the best possible homes and if it doesnt work out i have stipulated in the agreement that they must come back to me and i will either keep them or rehome them xxxx





Jayzee said:


> Totally spread the word and i for one am totally behind you when it comes to unethical breeders but not all breeders are and i think that needs to be taken into consideration, there are alot of breeders on here who are doing the right thing and are responsible. Again Ninja you are doing a good thing but i dont want everyone tarred with the same brush x


apology accepted ,
i dont assume that everyone who breeds are adding to the rescue centres :smilewinkgrin:.
i follow nearly every whelp on here whether i post on the thread or not, and not only the day time ones, i have been up all night following several of them :wink5:,
it is just the unethical breeders that i dont agree with


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

emmas20040_1 said:


> just to shut you all up I don't want to breed for the money I want a full time job in both breeding & boarding kennels, I love dogs & want to make them a fuul time job, I would never act like a puppy farmer, I know only to have 3 litter per dog, the reason my litter of pups died was because my female got a infection in he vagina which was passed to the pups as they were delivered, my dogs have hip & eyes tests done, I do agree with all your coments about getting some more research & information so thankyou for all the advise even if it isn't possitive it is all useful.


if you want to make a living out of breeding
sorry thats puppy farming
3 litters a bitch?
most people i know have just one litter from their bitch
when they want something to show and have a waiting list
no bitch of mine will ever have 3 litters


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

ninja said:


> note my first word was 'sorry' :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> im not against breeding
> 
> ...


Thats all i wanted to know that we are in agreement as to not everyone is unethical but yes there are lots that are out there and again there are lots that arent, as i said before keep up the good work xxxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Thats all i wanted to know that we are in agreement as to not everyone is unethical but yes there are lots that are out there and again there are lots that arent, as i said before keep up the good work xxxx


yep we are ,


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> That sounds like an assumption that she is a BACK YARD BREEDER again get to know the person before making these sort of insults.


read all the posts of this member.



Jayzee said:


> IF YOU DONT LIKE BREEDING THEN WHY CLICK ON THE THREAD WHEN THE QUESTION IS IN THE TITLE OF THE THREAD SO THEY IS NO NEED TO CLICK ON IT IF YOU AINT GOING TO ANSWER THE QUESTION [/U][/B]
> 
> !


Meaning no disrespect, it's not your place to tell another member where they can or cannot post



Jayzee said:


> Ive now just read to the end of this thread and im totally confused, i dont know anything about the OP but alot of you seem to have the assumption that she is a BYB, if this is the case then i wont have owt to do with it as i dont agree but its also the case at times on this site that if you seem too naive at all people jump on you and accuse you of all sorts, as the OP said everyone starts somewhere, also i know alot of you dont agree with breeding but IMO responsible breeding is fine, i have just had my 1st litter of chihuahuas as some of you will know and i got loads of advice on here and help from alot of nice people and actually learned some stuff too that even my vet hadnt told me, that wasnt me being stupid it was me relying on my vet to inform me of all i needed to know (which they didnt) so i came on here and asked and as i said i learned alot. Again i will stress i am not a BYB just because i didnt know everything but everyone to their own opinion. Im Confused as to what the OPs intentions are but i dont know enough to form an opinion, she could just be naive as i was.?????????????


Again, read up on the member.

If you are not a registered or certified or official breeder, or whatever they are called, and you deliberately had a female dog impregnated, to sell the pups to other people, then you are a back yard breeder.

And yes, backyard breeders do feed shelters and rescues.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

lorilu said:


> read all the posts of this member.
> 
> Meaning no disrespect, it's not your place to tell another member where they can or cannot post
> 
> ...


AND as i said several times now on this thread i will read up but again i thought people were being harsh, i now know they have seen other posts which disturbed them but again i will reiterate that i shall read up on it. Thanks for pointing this out to me AGAIN!!!!

P.S. i do know that BYB add to shelters and rescues, i am, believe it or not quite clued up on morals and ethics, in life and in nasty breeders, and mines unfortunately is to always defend the underdog, in this case i may have been wrong for which i think you will find i have apologised for on a couple of occasions, other than giving my blood over i dont know what more to say, as i seem to be constantly repeating myself here.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

majortom said:


> if you want to make a living out of breeding
> sorry thats puppy farming
> 3 litters a bitch?
> most people i know have just one litter from their bitch
> ...


me neither BUT there are people that let their bitches have 5 litters .OMG .


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

dexter said:


> me neither BUT there are people that let their bitches have 5 litters .OMG .


Thats disgusting, BYB, no morals, just in it for the money and the poor girl suffers meantime xxxx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Thats disgusting, BYB, no morals, just in it for the money and the poor girl suffers meantime xxxx


agrees, the poor bitch is pregnant most of her poor blooming life

Mo


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> *WHY CANT PEOPLE JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION ASKED
> IF YOU DONT LIKE BREEDING THEN WHY CLICK ON THE THREAD WHEN THE QUESTION IS IN THE TITLE OF THE THREAD SO THEY IS NO NEED TO CLICK ON IT IF YOU AINT GOING TO ANSWER THE QUESTION *
> 
> They is people on here that own stud dogs that can help you


i totaly agree, i got alot of this from my thread, i personally think if you wish to use him on other witches, let them get to know each other 1st before her season, sa it looks like he is picky, i aint an expert on breeding but just what i thought lol.

best of luck :wink5:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

dellie_4eva said:


> i totaly agree, i got alot of this from my thread, i personally think if you wish to use him on other witches, let them get to know each other 1st before her season, sa it looks like he is picky, *i aint an expert on breeding *but just what i thought lol.
> 
> best of luck :wink5:


and u want to write a book about breeding? hmy:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

dellie_4eva said:


> i totaly agree, i got alot of this from my thread, i personally think if you wish to use him on other witches, let them get to know each other 1st before her season, sa it looks like he is picky, i aint an expert on breeding but just what i thought lol.
> 
> best of luck :wink5:


this is a wind up surely ?????? OMG what crap advice. and you want to write a book lol. i'd stick to Janet and John lol


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

yes i am writtin a book for my college project and i will be postin it on here when it is finished so then people will know i know what im talking about 

every1 here is givin crap advise, im sorry but if every1 stopped breeding there would b no dogs. im sure alot of you have dogs and brought them from a breeder,


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

errrrr sorry its u giving the crap advice IMO


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Can we keep this on topic please,and not get personal or i will lock the thread thank you.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

dexter said:


> errrrr sorry its u giving the crap advice IMO


ya n you think your is perfect at least i tried to give her advise that she wanted, and it will proberly work as dogs are meant to meet before they mate anyway


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Natik said:


> and u want to write a book about breeding? hmy:


yes, FOR COLLEGE! havent you understood its not because she thinks shes got all the answers, its for a project, and doing it will help her to learn along the way. its what shes interested in, so shes gunna do it, and everyone on here can stop slating her for giving it a go.

and in answer to the actual topic, the bitch may need to get to know him a bit more, dogs will not just mate with any other dog, because they could find a stronger & better one to father their litters. let them get to know each other, walk them together and stuff like that (one of the best ways dogs get to know each other is by walking as a pack) he needs to have time to prove to her he is worthy. 
good luck


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> yes, FOR COLLEGE! havent you understood its not because she thinks shes got all the answers, its for a project, and doing it will help her to learn along the way. its what shes interested in, so shes gunna do it, and everyone on here can stop slating her for giving it a go.
> 
> and in answer to the actual topic, the bitch may need to get to know him a bit more, dogs will not just mate with any other dog, because they could find a stronger & better one to father their litters. let them get to know each other, walk them together and stuff like that (one of the best ways dogs get to know each other is by walking as a pack) he needs to have time to prove to her he is worthy.
> good luck


looks like im not the only one who said that, we both fort the same  so its not crap advise, n thnx for the back up bbe, i couldnt put it better myself, i new id get **** for being intrested in breeding, but looks like its not putting me down.

that must be good adivse, hope it helps the person who posted this thread


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

lol at least the bitch aint humping him! lol that was hilarious! yet she didnt try hump kira  i thought she would


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Well yes! I am going to agree on that one point regarding dogs meeting! My girl met the sire, when we first arrived she was rather nervous (which she generally is not) We were on their terrortory and she looked skittish and aware, and not too keen of the dog . We went for a long walk on neutral ground, And they got on great, when we got back to the house they were best mates!! We are six months away (IF we go ahead) but sure she will feel more comfortable the next time they meet.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

ya i no how funny, neyway best wishes to every1 here, wanting the breeding of dogs to keep the breed alive or not. 

im off out of here


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> yes, FOR COLLEGE! havent you understood its not because she thinks shes got all the answers, its for a project, and doing it will help her to learn along the way. its what shes interested in, so shes gunna do it, and everyone on here can stop slating her for giving it a go.
> 
> and in answer to the actual topic, the bitch may need to get to know him a bit more, dogs will not just mate with any other dog, because they could find a stronger & better one to father their litters. let them get to know each other, walk them together and stuff like that (one of the best ways dogs get to know each other is by walking as a pack) he needs to have time to prove to her he is worthy.
> good luck


she said she is going to have it PUBLISHED...

here ya go... publishing.... To prepare and issue (printed material) for *public *distribution or sale.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

and it will be sent to breeders to read before hand, shes not just gunna publish a load of shizz. it will be read through by reputable breeders, who can then help her to make adjustments, add extra info etc. if she didnt im sure some stuff would be missed (and the spelling/grammar would be awful lol (love you really bbe))


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> and it will be sent to breeders to read before hand, shes not just gunna publish a load of shizz. it will be read through by reputable breeders, who can then help her to make adjustments, add extra info etc. if she didnt im sure some stuff would be missed (and the spelling/grammar would be awful lol (love you really bbe))


thnx bbe n i know i cnt spell so dw lve ya 2


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Well yes! I am going to agree on that one point regarding dogs meeting! My girl met the sire, when we first arrived she was rather nervous (which she generally is not) We were on their terrortory and she looked skittish and aware, and not too keen of the dog . We went for a long walk on neutral ground, And they got on great, when we got back to the house they were best mates!! We are six months away (IF we go ahead) but sure she will feel more comfortable the next time they meet.


thankyou so its not bad advise after all


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

dellie_4eva said:


> every1 here is givin crap advise, im sorry but if every1 stopped breeding there would b no dogs. im sure alot of you have dogs and brought them from a breeder,


That will never happen because there are always going to be irresponsible breeders, so if we can change the minds of even one or two, it's a victory.



dellie_4eva said:


> ya n you think your is perfect at least i tried to give her advise that she wanted, and it will proberly work as dogs are meant to meet before they mate anyway


Giving someone the *advice they want*, rather than what is true and applicable, is not being helpful, its just stroking the one looking for advice.

When one comes to a public forum looking for advice, one should expect to receive advice and opinions. Take what you can use and leave the rest. But don't expect people to just tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

ya when you right a question you should only answer it if you have something useful for the owner


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

lorilu said:


> That will never happen because there are always going to be irresponsible breeders, so if we can change the minds of even one or two, it's a victory.
> 
> Giving someone the *advice they want*, rather than what is true and applicable, is not being helpful, its just stroking the one looking for advice.
> 
> When one comes to a public forum looking for advice, one should expect to receive advice and opinions. Take what you can use and leave the rest. But don't expect people to just tell you what you want to hear.


well what i put is true, they need to meet a few times 1st, so it wasnt adivse that she wants to hear its adivse for the question witch may help her. not every1 is an irrasponsible breeder


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

sorry but if a bitch has a good stable temp then there is no need for her to meet the stud dog b4 hand if she is not of good temp then she should not be mated at all.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

estalearottweilers said:


> sorry but if a bitch has a good stable temp then there is no need for her to meet the stud dog b4 hand if she is not of good temp then she should not be mated at all.


if you say so. im sure a lot of people know that a meeting is best b4 the mating. they call it selective breeding for a reason. they may not be a wild animal but they are an animal at the end of the day. if they dont think they suit the dog they may not let him mate her


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dogs can sometimes be nervous of other dogs and its not always due to the dogs temperament, maybe having met this dog and owner now the owner who asked the thread will be more comfortable and in return her dog will be


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

pull your neck back in i was not being funny with you.

but while we are at i will add not one of our rottweilers in over 25yrs has needed to meet a stud dog b4 being mated. sitting in a class room is all well and good but dont think for one second that means you know it all. there is no better way of learning than to work alongside people that have been around your chosen animal be it cat/dog etc etc... for a dam long time. think you will find it is called hands on learning and i dont mean one day a wk.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

estalearottweilers said:


> pull your neck back in i was not being funny with you.
> 
> but while we are at i will add not one of our rottweilers in over 25yrs has needed to meet a stud dog b4 being mated. sitting in a class room is all well and good but dont think for one second that means you know it all. there is no better way of learning than to work alongside people that have been around your chosen animal be it cat/dog etc etc... for a dam long time. think you will find it is called hands on learning and i dont mean one day a wk.


Couldnt have said it better myself, HERE HERE xxxx


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*I learnt Geography at school but Im not a Sat Nav! :001_tt2:

Ive spent 25+ years with dogs & only just had my first puppy.
I am still learning all the time but a expert Im not!
Nor do I pretend to be, so would never give bad advice as it could be potentially dangerous to a Bitch if people believe some of this thread.

Try listening to some of the people that do know girls...
You may actually learn more than you ever hoped to and pass with distinction 

Its worth a try *


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

estalearottweilers said:


> pull your neck back in i was not being funny with you.
> 
> but while we are at i will add not one of our rottweilers in over 25yrs has needed to meet a stud dog b4 being mated. sitting in a class room is all well and good but dont think for one second that means you know it all. there is no better way of learning than to work alongside people that have been around your chosen animal be it cat/dog etc etc... for a dam long time. think you will find it is called hands on learning and i dont mean one day a wk.





Jayzee said:


> Couldnt have said it better myself, HERE HERE xxxx


Not disagreeing with those that know better then me! but I did take my youngster to meet a potential stud this last monday! I understand this is not always pheisable, but we met to discuss a host of other issues, Persoanlly I am pleased that I did this. 
DT


----------



## Murphyandfi (Oct 9, 2009)

dellie_4eva said:


> if you say so. im sure a lot of people know that a meeting is best b4 the mating. they call it selective breeding for a reason. they may not be a wild animal but they are an animal at the end of the day. if they dont think they suit the dog they may not let him mate her


And most animals would be in a group, the bitch would choose which mate she thought was most suitable for her, and reject the others - she would also not tolerate lesser bitches being mated alongside her. It would all be about choice and selection from variety - something you can never offer to a bitch when you choose her mate - if she doesn't fancy him after meeting him for 5 minutes, then nature would suggest she wouldn't choose to breed with him at all.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Everyone has different ways DT and yours are right for you so on that score i totally agree with you, it is obvious that you will do whats right for your dogs, i myself am agreeing with the statement made that sitting in a classroom does not give you hands on experience, which we all know is very true and hands on out weighs books everytime IMO.That is why i joined here to hear from those that have done it, i could have read books all day long and not got the same help, advice and support i got on this site for which i am soo grateful. I think personally the girls are just trying to stir up an argument. As for Small-fluffys statement about the sat nav, im wetting myself laughing. Very good. xxxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

With some (very minority) posts i have read on here.............i worry very much about the dogs of the next generation  

Some dog breeds are in dire states as it is. And need serious help.

And thats through years of breeding let alone all these ''lets make litters... (£££)''


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

estalearottweilers said:


> pull your neck back in i was not being funny with you.
> 
> but while we are at i will add not one of our rottweilers in over 25yrs has needed to meet a stud dog b4 being mated. sitting in a class room is all well and good but dont think for one second that means you know it all. there is no better way of learning than to work alongside people that have been around your chosen animal be it cat/dog etc etc... for a dam long time. think you will find it is called hands on learning and i dont mean one day a wk.


i never said i wasnt going to work along side people. i know alot of people who have breed successful dogs and have gone to win crufts. my bfs mum and him had a line of champions, i dont agree with people breeding and not knowing hat to do or even expect. witch is why im making the book for college so then i can look at alot of infomation in book internet and emails and find out everything that i will need. questions get blown out of proportion on this site, as no one konws how much anyone knows about breeding.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *I learnt Geography at school but Im not a Sat Nav! :001_tt2:
> 
> Ive spent 25+ years with dogs & only just had my first puppy.
> I am still learning all the time but a expert Im not!
> ...


we have alreay got disitction in it we did it last year

some people on here really need to grow up, instead of getting personal, a few people on here have already said that a meetin is a good idea, it will just be like two dogs meeting up for a play. a few times before she is on heat


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Not disagreeing with those that know better then me! but I did take my youngster to meet a potential stud this last monday! I understand this is not always pheisable, but we met to discuss a host of other issues, Persoanlly I am pleased that I did this.
> DT


so your breeding dogs, alot of people are on here that do. so why do i get alot of sh**, and the person who posted this thread, it was a question that wasnt that bad. i mean if i was saying that im breeding my dog as a puppy or breeding at every season then fair enough. but ill only breed when i have a list of good homes. im sure most people will


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

lmao del people think we're the same person! oh btw i have been told to tell you to go to the thread called 'why are there so many backyard breeders...' and watch the video link on page 37 or 38


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> lmao del people think we're the same person! oh btw i have been told to tell you to go to the thread called 'why are there so many backyard breeders...' and watch the video link on page 37 or 38


bin told by who, its impossible for me to be a back yard breeding when i have never bred a dog before, the only thing iv done is resaurch it and be intrested in it. wow people make me laugh


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> lmao del people think we're the same person! oh btw i have been told to tell you to go to the thread called 'why are there so many backyard breeders...' and watch the video link on page 37 or 38


why are u posting those things on an absolute non related thread ... there are private messages on this forum avaible for things like those to discuss


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

because it was quick and i'd just been told she was on this tread. and it is kinda related, because they want her to watch this because of this thread 

and del it to help you realise that you need to health check, its not a nice vid, not the worse i'v seen, but not nice


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> because it was quick and i'd just been told she was on this tread. and it is kinda related, because they want her to watch this because of this thread
> 
> and del it to help you realise that you need to health check, its not a nice vid, not the worse i'v seen, but not nice


i know about health checks and stuff, health checks isnt related to this thread, where are you talking to people about me as it is not on this thread.

im out of this thread now, best luck to every1


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

Bored now

Can't be bothered with such childish attitudes to those with experience.

Good Luck with whatever your future holds & hopefully when you are more mature you will sit back & think what a pair of ut: you are


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Health checks are realted to this thread,if you want to breed your bitch and stud dog should have had the relevent breed health tests/
I reall don`t know what college you go to but what you are learning there is nothing like the real world.
I worked in a breeding kennels whilst i was at college(animal care) and nothing i learnt in college was anything like what went on in real life.
I now work in rescue and have to pick up the pieces of matings like yours.
Oh and health check and health tests are 2 very different things!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have just read another thread about the same thing and now I read this one. Something is not right here alot of contradicting..........I will say this once and I WILL NOT BE REPLYING TO ANYONE AFTER I send this reply.
This sounds like a wind up big time, saying one thing and then going back over with another. I want to mate, I am going to mate, she was in season, she isnt in season. You seem to think you know alot so why are you in college. Thank you for your time, I think I will go and look for another thread which sounds genuin. Have a good day to you and good luck with your quest. xx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have just read another thread about the same thing and now I read this one. Something is not right here alot of contradicting..........I will say this once and I WILL NOT BE REPLYING TO ANYONE AFTER I send this reply.
> This sounds like a wind up big time, saying one thing and then going back over with another. I want to mate, I am going to mate, she was in season, she isnt in season. You seem to think you know alot so why are you in college. Thank you for your time, I think I will go and look for another thread which sounds genuin. Have a good day to you and good luck with your quest. xx


My sentiments exactly, as i said earlier i think they are trying to stir up an argument. Like you and others im bored with it now, xxxx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Its a shame really you could have learnt something from here, there are many responsible/ethical breeders on here who could have helped you go about it all the right way, and yet you constantly argued when face with facts, and now you have lost all credibility, no matter what thread you post in people will probably just ignor you because of how you have behaved in this thread, even if you have a valid point, you could have been a genuine valued member of the forum but you chose to just wind everyone up and behave in a totally childish manner, I am out of here and wont be coming back.

Mo


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> lmao del people think we're the same person! oh btw i have been told to tell you to go to the thread called 'why are there so many backyard breeders...' and watch the video link on page 37 or 38


It's easy enough to check: Mods? want to have a go?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

let em, we're 2 different people lol, just read the way are posts are written :001_tt2:


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> let em, we're 2 different people lol, just read the way are posts are written :001_tt2:


Grow up, it really doesnt shock anyone here that you 2 are still at school, it wouldnt surprise me if it was high school not college, as the good people on here have said you could have gained alot of help as i have and many others have but choose to be childish and wind people up, thats the last time i will post also cos you are just winding me up now which im quite sure is your intentions.


----------



## malliemad (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you ANY idea what damage could have been caused to your boy, or the bitch for that matter, with her pulling away? If the answer is no then you shouldn't be mating dogs at all!!! Both could haemorrhage and receive untold damage, also the bitch could attack during a tie so a mating should always be CLOSELY supervised. 
Well done to your boy for not being interested, he probably knows more than you! :cursing:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Grow up, it really doesnt shock anyone here that you 2 are still at school, it wouldnt surprise me if it was high school not college, as the good people on here have said you could have gained alot of help as i have and many others have but choose to be childish and wind people up, thats the last time i will post also cos you are just winding me up now which im quite sure is your intentions.


im not trying to wind anyone up but im getting annoyed with everyone thinking we are the same person. we're not, just because we know each other, support each other and have similar experiences doesnt mean we're the same person. im on another forum for huskies, now why would i be on there if i had a golden retriever  and i didnt post in this thread for help, i posted in this one to help the original poster, when i want help i will post my own thread or find another one thats relevant.

and on the subject of this post, how do dogs tie? does the male swell or is it barbs like in cats? (i'v always thought it quite mean on the male dogs part to be able to do this to the female )


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

You tell us as you seem to be the expert these days


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

hang on where are people getting the idea im an expert? i help someone out on a thread and i start getting slated for it? if you read my posts in other threads you will realise that i definately dont think of myself as an expert and have no intentions of breeding until i know a hell of a lot more, and thats if i ever decide to breed. 

i'd love it if everyone would consider me as an individual and not keep linking me back to del, i asked a question and i'd like a plesant, helpful response in return. there is no need to bring up something that wasnt even said in past posts in a different thread when im asking a simple and honest question.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Unfortunately YOU linked youreslf with her when YOU back up her claims, and although having read your other post you "seem" to be wanting to do the right thing, the fact that you agreed with the other poster in a thread about breeding, makes me for one wonder if, you had the same attitude about breeding, but after the responses your firiend got, you decided to play safe?

Mo


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

dellie_4eva said:


> ya n you think your is perfect at least i tried to give her advise that she wanted, and it will proberly work as dogs are meant to meet before they mate anyway


LMAO. what like blind date .


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Unfortunately YOU linked youreslf with her when YOU back up her claims, and although having read your other post you "seem" to be wanting to do the right thing, the fact that you agreed with the other poster in a thread about breeding, makes me for one wonder if, you had the same attitude about breeding, but after the responses your firiend got, you decided to play safe?
> 
> Mo


i never said i agreed with her breeding her dog without tests, i backed her up about the book and that she hadnt already bred her so why all the aggro?? 
personally i wouldnt breed without all the relevant tests as i will be breeding working sibes, i know this doesnt make the tests any more important, that just what i'd personally do. what del does is up to her, im not going to slate her for it, she knows what needs to be done now and thats what matters IMO.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> i never said i agreed with her breeding her dog without tests, i backed her up about the book and that she hadnt already bred her so why all the aggro??
> personally i wouldnt breed without all the relevant tests as i will be breeding working sibes, i know this doesnt make the tests any more important, that just what i'd personally do. what del does is up to her, im not going to slate her for it, she knows what needs to be done now and thats what matters IMO.


No offence but i dont have to read back over the 2 threads you guys have posted on but i do recall as you both got under my skin, you were like Bill and Ben backin each other up to the hilt, if you wanted to be treated like an individual act like it, anyone on here just tries to advise, sometimes we dont hear what we want to, ive had spats on this site and my back has been up but when the dust settles ive apologised or been apologised too. 
I think you will find at the start of this thread for instance, i was defending the OP but i didnt know her history as the others do, i just thought she was getting a hard time which i dont like happening to anyone but then i had to admit that i could have been wrong, as i say i didnt know the history. WE are all here to help but be prepared to not always hear what you want to x


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

im sure we did pi** a few people off, and im sorry if it all got blown outta proportion, i have tried to stay plesant on other threads and i think people can see that we are individuals, like i said they way she does things and the way i would are different but im not gunna get on to her to do it my way.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> im sure we did pi** a few people off, and im sorry if it all got blown outta proportion, i have tried to stay plesant on other threads and i think people can see that we are individuals, like i said they way she does things and the way i would are different but im not gunna get on to her to do it my way.


Not all of us were saying that you were one person, you will find alot of people wont aggree with you and alot will, but you have to take the good with the bad as their are alot of qualified experienced breeders on here and will say their peice. But it didnt help with you puting icons up with tongues poking out which is a bit insulting really. You have come on here to learn and ask questions so must take the replys given. I dont agree with a few on here but I dont go dragging it out and making more enemies, you agree to disagree here. But as you are apologising on here, forget and move on, lets say "A Leson Learned"  eh!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

i just like that emocon  and yea, all forgotten


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Unfortunately YOU linked youreslf with her when YOU back up her claims, and although having read your other post you "seem" to be wanting to do the right thing, the fact that you agreed with the other poster in a thread about breeding, makes me for one wonder if, you had the same attitude about breeding, but after the responses your firiend got, you decided to play safe?
> 
> Mo


thats the thing i don't have that kind of attitude about breeding, i love dogs to bits, dogs are my life and my dog is the closest thing to me, if you met us you would see, my angel thinks the world of me, i didn't start my thread just to start an argument it was a genuine question that got out of hand, now i don't post on here no more after just posting 2 or 3 thread iv joined up to another one. i didn't mean to make people think of me that way i really didn't mean for it to sound the way it did, i genuarlly put my dogs first in everything, if she is not fit to breed i wouldnt breed her or if it comes the time i do decide to breed her and she aint one bit interested then i wont, ill only breed if the dog wants it too. and i know as much as i can about breeding, i know i dont know everything but i know some stuff. im sorry for all the miss leading stuff and i hope that one day i can come back to this forum and actually get people taking me seriously. and tbh i dont think i will ever ask for advise on here about breeding, there is a lot of people who do ask questions and get nice answers back so i just thought id give it a go, never mind apologies for everything. i really aint the person every1 thinks i am

all the best to everyone


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

It takes guts to come back and explaine yourself, alot of people are peeved off with you which I think you now know. It is a shame that it came to this, but other people do have strong beliefs and were trying to help you, but you came across as contradicting what you had already said. It is not worth going into it now and better to just leave it lay now. Come back on here and ask your questions BUT be prepared for some replies that you may not like ok. Like I said before there are alot of qualified experienced breeders on here and they know what they are talking about, and were giving you thier honest opinion to you.
Anyway, stay if you would like to and ask your questions, the only thing you can do is make an apology to the members concerned that you upset if they do decide to reply to you ok. I am speaking for myself and cant speak for others but Good luck in what you do ok. xx


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

What happened here then!!! Are we not replying to the O/P any longer?
Are we 'aving a free for all? I lurve free for alls!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> What happened here then!!! Are we not replying to the O/P any longer?
> Are we 'aving a free for all? I lurve free for alls!


The two young ladies making amends with us all.......I hope.xxxx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I dont think I have ever read such a load of rude tosh in my life. The two girls are illiterate idiots. This is the first time I have gone on the breeding forum. I was sick to death of the back yard breeder things and actually thought there might be some sensible breeding advice on this forum. I think though that all it has done is convince me that this pet forum is not the one for me. 
I rather think I will not be back, I really do find there are far too many threads that go the same way and are totally unproductive.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

im not a backyeard breeder though, and i have appoigised to every1 i have upset, its up to you if you want to forgive,


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I dont think I have ever read such a load of rude tosh in my life. The two girls are *illiterate* idiots. This is the first time I have gone on the breeding forum. I was sick to death of the back yard breeder things and actually thought there might be some sensible breeding advice on this forum. I think though that all it has done is convince me that this pet forum is not the one for me.
> I rather think I will not be back, I really do find there are far too many threads that go the same way and are totally unproductive.


i think that is really harsh and un called for, del is dyslexic, and i can read and write very well ty very much. as you can see we've both apolagised for pi**ing everyone off, there is no need to say things like that, if you read all the tread you would have seen that she did say she was dyslexic so saying that imo is really rude and hurtful. if someone couldnt walk would you call them a lame idiot?

at least we have apolagised for getting a bit ar*ey, thats more than some people would have done


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> i think that is really harsh and un called for, del is dyslexic, and i can read and write very well ty very much. as you can see we've both apolagised for pi**ing everyone off, there is no need to say things like that, if you read all the tread you would have seen that she did say she was dyslexic so saying that imo is really rude and hurtful. if someone couldnt walk would you call them a lame idiot?
> 
> at least we have apolagised for getting a bit ar*ey, thats more than some people would have done


LOL. Go check the spelling and grammar of that post.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I dont think I have ever read such a load of rude tosh in my life. The two girls are illiterate idiots. This is the first time I have gone on the breeding forum. I was sick to death of the back yard breeder things and actually thought there might be some sensible breeding advice on this forum. I think though that all it has done is convince me that this pet forum is not the one for me.
> I rather think I will not be back, I really do find there are far too many threads that go the same way and are totally unproductive.


Thats nice "Illiterate idiots" So you are leaving because of the breeding section even although you never frequented it anyway Confuses me but your choice


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I dont think I have ever read such a load of rude tosh in my life. The two girls are illiterate idiots. This is the first time I have gone on the breeding forum. I was sick to death of the back yard breeder things and actually thought there might be some sensible breeding advice on this forum. I think though that all it has done is convince me that this pet forum is not the one for me.
> I rather think I will not be back, I really do find there are far too many threads that go the same way and are totally unproductive.


I get the impression other than dissing the girls you are having a pop at the breeding section, i for one have had excellent advice on here, if its not for you thats fine, you may as you say go elsewhere but i for one will back up the unbelievable help, advice and support ive had on this forum


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Thats nice "Illiterate idiots" So you are leaving because of the breeding section even although you never frequented it anyway Confuses me but your choice


Here here, as ive always said, there are ways to say things, not only is there bad breeding in some dogs obviously also in some humans, there is no place for ignorant insults as far as im concerned. With that tongue, you would be best going elsewhere.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread has gone totally off topic and so will now be closed as it is just being used for a slanging match


----------

